# somebody want to tell me what this is



## brutusbetta (Jul 18, 2012)

ok i got this plant from my dads koi pond and we kinda forgot what it is so thanks

Its got stringy leaves and fully covered by them
green and kinda twisty
white roots


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hippuris vulgaris_
http://www.calflora.org/cgi-bin/species_query.cgi?where-taxon=Hippuris+vulgaris

I think that if you were to try growing it as an aquarium plant, you'd need a ton of light and cool water. Looks neat, but I don't think many people would go to the trouble of providing for it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The leaves are partly not in whorls. I've seen that in emersed Myriophyllum simulans (in the trade mostly as M. propinquum, "propinum" etc.), also the overall appearance looks to me like this milfoil. Under water M. simulans develops fine pinnate leaves.

@brutusbetta: Is the koi pond in an area with tropical or subtropical climate? Does the plant grow there throughout the year?


----------



## brutusbetta (Jul 18, 2012)

its in a tropical area and it grows year round


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK; do the stems grow out of the water, or are they fully submerged? Are on the plants in the pond also feather-like pinnate submersed leaves similar to this?: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=130&category=genus&spec=Myriophyllum


----------

